# Smokedaddy has passed away



## Null (May 10, 2015)

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/saltlaketribune/obituary.aspx?pid=174806712

This is a peculiar thread to make. My relationship with Smokedaddy was only a collection of very, very long emails that were sent when I had no one else I could talk to. The other day I sent him an email for the first time in a few months to ask for some opinions on my project and I know now it will never be read. That is an odd feeling, and one I don't think I've ever had before.

Smokedaddy was an accomplished software engineer who has spent time developing many famous classic games from the 90s. If you have access to the off-topic boards and have somehow managed to miss his amazing thread on the video games industry, I would suggest reading up on it. Video games remained a huge part of his life even after he stopped developing them. He had a Steam account and was an avid player, with time on record leading up to the day he passed.

At 53, Smoke had the _prestigious_ distinction of being one of our founders and one of our oldest members. In a community that is mostly made up of ornery twenty-somethings, he was a suitable sit-in for forum dad and a voice of reason. He was one of the many mellow voices that, next to @champthom and @brooklynbailiff, made the community a departure from /cwc/ and other Chris-related sites at the time. Without him, the forum may have fizzled out years ago as a meaningless try-hard, edgy troll site.


From what little I know of Smoke, I have nothing but positive things to say. He has been a impact on us all in at least some slight way. I will leave this open for other community members. Please be polite.


----------



## José Mourinho (May 10, 2015)

RIP 

Loved him since the old Forumer days.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 10, 2015)

I never knew this person or had any contact with him here on the Farms, but the way you describe him, his achievements and his contributions to this site and in his own personal life really makes me feel bad for him and his death. Sucks that he was dealing with those health problems before passing away but he'll be missed. Wish condolences for his family and friends.


----------



## DrunkTails (May 10, 2015)

Rest in peace my good sir.


----------



## Surtur (May 10, 2015)

I will always think of Smoke as the fun uncle of the Farms. We had a few chats, mostly about viking shit, and he was always a blast to talk too. He had stories he could tell you, about his dad or about how he loved to play jazz. Never talked down to anyone, always real down to Earth.

Anyways, what I am trying to say is that we are going to miss you Smoke, I hope we get to meet again someday.

Cattle die, kindred die,
Every man is mortal:
But the good name never dies
Of one who has done well.

Cattle die, kindred die,
Every man is mortal:
But I know one thing that never dies,
The glory of the great dead.


----------



## Oglooger (May 10, 2015)

RIP.
Even though we rarely talked to each other apart from times he told me how he spent part of his childhood in Monterrey.
Nonetheless, he was a great guy and saw him as a guy to look up to.
I hope he can now laugh at Chris in the afterlife.


----------



## John Titor (May 10, 2015)




----------



## CWCissey (May 10, 2015)

Although I never really talked to Smokedaddy, I do remember seeing him about here and there and I always found his chats on the video game industry informative.

RIP Smokedaddy, the good truly do die young.


----------



## Overcast (May 10, 2015)

Never saw much of him personally, but he sounds like a pretty cool guy.

Here's hoping he's happy wherever he is now.


----------



## SpessCaptain (May 10, 2015)

Out of sheer coincidence I knew Smokedaddy in a closely knit MMO back around early 2010-12. I didnt know Snokedaddy quite well, but my condolences towards those who knew him well.


----------



## AnchuentProphecy (May 10, 2015)

I came to these forums after he stopped posting here regularly so I didn't really get to know him as well as some of the other users on this site. This is a really sad day for the Farms. My condolences go out to his family and everyone else who was affected by this.

Rest in peace.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (May 10, 2015)

oh damn...Smokey. I thought he was joking.

I hope we can all take solace in the fact his legacy goes on through the games he help create and the joy people had playing them.  

He will be missed.


----------



## Arkangel (May 10, 2015)

Smoke was a brilliant mind who left a positive influence on this community. He will be sorely missed.

Goodnight, sweet programmer. May lines of code compile you to your rest.


----------



## OR 345 (May 10, 2015)

We never directly talked, but when he started chatting about something or other (if I recall, he also had a thing for fractal/computer generated art) it was worth paying attention to. Guy was as chill as they came, a real bright spot on this forum and the ones before it.


----------



## Organic Fapcup (May 10, 2015)

Though I didn't exactly know him well, his work in the industry and his thread in the Farms lead me to believe Smokedaddy was a highly intelligent person. Plus, I liked reading his stories. RIP, Smokedaddy, you died far too young.


----------



## Whizzercocker (May 10, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that... 

RIP


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (May 10, 2015)

RIP


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (May 10, 2015)

Man... Smoke was cool.  The guy had class, taste, and experience. Can't be replaced. RIP, sir.


----------



## CatParty (May 10, 2015)

RIP


----------



## Megahertz (May 10, 2015)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## BT 075 (May 10, 2015)

Such a shame when someone dies too young. The few times I interacted with him on a previous forum, he always seemed like a nice fellow and I never encountered a single member who disliked him. On a forum with so many conflicting personalities, that's an accomplishment.


----------



## The Joker (May 10, 2015)

R.I.P man. I think we spoke only a few times but he'll be missed.


----------



## drtoboggan (May 10, 2015)

We'll miss you Smoke.


----------



## The Dude (May 10, 2015)

Shit, man. Smoke just PM'd me a couple months ago talking about hanging out together since we lived so close. I regret I never got to meet him. From our discussions he and I found we had a lot in common and he commented on it several times. I deeply regret not getting to meet him. Rest easy my friend.


----------



## Maruukat (May 10, 2015)

RIP.


----------



## Clown Doll (May 10, 2015)

Like some others in this thread, I didn't get to really interact with him personally, but from the account of those that did, he sounded like a great guy. My deepest condolences to those who knew him better .


----------



## For The Internet (May 10, 2015)

Smoke was a great guy, judging from what I've seen in the video game thread and from the modest contact I had with him. I'm very sad to hear that he's passed away.


----------



## Conrix (May 10, 2015)

Everyone else already said it, but he was a great guy and he'll be missed. R.I.P. Smokedaddy.


----------



## Rio (May 10, 2015)

Man, really didn't see this one coming.  I never really talked much to him in person, but I always enjoyed reading his posts.

R.I.P. smoke


----------



## The I Scream Man (May 10, 2015)

I first encountered Smokey in older forum iterations.  I just lurked then, so I didn't talk to him, but when I got around to reading his thread on game history and realized I was speaking to one of my heroes, I sent him a message, he sent one back, I got his email and we talked and talked and talked.  I have about 70 or so emails both from and to him, about Salt Lake City and Utah in general and video games and life and girls and social anxiety and other countries, and how beautiful it all was.

Thank you so much for taking time out of your day to talk to a star struck fan, Eric.  I deeply, deeply regret that the English language lacks the devices necessary to convey what it meant to me.  As you put it, you "just made games", as if that wasn't monumental.

As if that wasn't a (sometimes the only) bright light in a cold world, for a kid who grew up scared and alone, desperately needing an escape from things he didn't understand.  Even at this age, you still helped me be a little more comfortable with myself, sharing kind, wise words of encouragement.

I always fulfill my obligations; remember?  Some day I'll walk into whatever bar you're currently sitting in and buy you a drink, and shake your hand properly and give thanks.  Until then, my man.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (May 10, 2015)

Rest in peace. I've never had any interactions with Smokedaddy, but form what little I read I have no doubt that he was a genuinely nice person who lived for what he loved and had a positive mark on the world. I'll die a happy person if I manage to achieve half of this once my time comes.


----------



## Dunsparce (May 10, 2015)

Smokedaddy was a great guy. I remember a PM exchange where we sperged about our imported Super Famicoms, and he was of the people that vouched to make my membership on the cwcki forums staff permanent. He will be missed.


----------



## Deadwaste (May 10, 2015)

I don't know who he is, but i assume he will be missed.


----------



## PantsOfDesire (May 10, 2015)

Condolences to those who knew him. Seems not knowing him is my loss.


----------



## Durable Mike Malloy (May 10, 2015)

Yeah, Smokedaddy was very nice to me when things weren't going so great and I was not exactly at my best. It meant a great deal. And when it became evident we had a couple of niche interests in common, I was amazed how he not only seemed to know _everyone_ I knew in these spheres, but also kept up with everybody's projects, being tremendously generous with his insight and encouragement. Fifty-four seems far too young.


----------



## CatFace (May 10, 2015)

Never got to meet him, but he sounds like he was a great guy.

Thoughts go out to the family, especially his poor mom


----------



## Rossacciu (May 10, 2015)

This is heartbreaking. I spoke to Smokedaddy a few times on the old forums. He was super cool and very sweet. I'm so sorry to hear he passed. I hope he is at peace.


----------



## pickleniggo (May 10, 2015)

This is awful news to wake up to. Rest in Peace, smokedaddy.


----------



## PacSol (May 10, 2015)

I never spoke to him personally, but his posts were always a joy to read. And now he's gone...

Rest in peace, good sir.


----------



## champthom (May 10, 2015)

I can't say I knew him super well as I should have. He was indeed a mellow voice and I always saw him as an ideal staff member as he was easy to relate to and got along with everyone and was overall reasonable. I remember I was pondering how to incorporate him as a staff member and he PMs me with (this is a loose paraphrasing) "Hey champ, I've got a lot of free time on my hands, need any help with the forum?" and that was one of the best decisions I ever made. In a world where I was still the sole owner of the forum, I would have let Smokedaddy take over for me. 

It's really sad to hear he's passed away, I know he's had many health problems. I think though that he truly lived life and a rich one at that. 

Shine on, you crazy diamond.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (May 10, 2015)

Damn, that's rough.


----------



## Olhelm (May 10, 2015)

RIP, dude who had a conversation with me about something meaningless.

You will be missed.


----------



## the Borg (May 10, 2015)

I've never talked to Smoke, but I saw his impact on the forums and it was something special. 

A poem, commonly attributed to Mary Frye:

Do not stand at my grave and weep, 
I am not there - I do not sleep. 
I am the thousand winds that blow, 
I am the diamond glints in snow, 
I am the sunlight on ripened grain, 
I am the gentle autumn rain. 
As you awake with morning's hush 
I am the swift-up-flinging rush 
Of quiet birds in circling flight. 
Do not stand at my grave and cry, 
I am not there - I did not die.

Fly far across the rainbow bridge, Smoke.


----------



## Cid Highwind (May 10, 2015)

I remember being driven crazy by the fly walking around on his avatar.


----------



## voiceguy (May 10, 2015)

I am a new arrival here and never knew the man, but my condolences go out to each member here who did. From what I've read of the comments here, he was a remarkable person to know. I wish I had.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (May 10, 2015)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Dork Of Ages (May 10, 2015)

I gotta say, this is the first time I heard of someone I know, or rather, I am aware of on the Internet pass away. I read his thread about being a gamedev in the 90s. It's a really weird feeling.

But rest in peace Eric (you have my brother's name!) and thanks for being on the forums and generally being a cool person. Otherwise, I would have never heard of you.


----------



## Mourning Dove (May 10, 2015)

Once I joined the forums Smokedaddy had stopped posting here regularly, so I never got to know him very well. But he seems like an awesome person, being a founder of these forums and all! RIP.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (May 10, 2015)

I too never knew or spoke to Smokedaddy, but from reading the posts in this thread, he sounded like a very nice person.

R.I.P, and my condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## LM 697 (May 10, 2015)

He was my friend and I'll miss him. I regret never playing computer games with him like he used to ask me every so often.


----------



## ASoulMan (May 10, 2015)

R.I.P. smokedaddy

I never knew him, but it's always sad to hear about things like this.


----------



## LordDarkrai (May 10, 2015)

Rest in peace. I may of not known him, but he sounds like a really awesome guy.


----------



## Bugaboo (May 10, 2015)

Back in the day on the pre Null forum he posted more than he did after, I didn't know him well but he seemed like a nice man.
I'm super upset right now, I get really emotional when people in a close community die even when I didn't know them well


----------



## _blank_ (May 10, 2015)

This was a sucky thing to find out. At least the guy died beside his family.

Like many other people here, I knew of Smoke but didn't actually correspond with him. I remember reading his thread in the vidya forums about how to ask him anything about being in game development. I always wanted to ask him if there was chance that someone like me could get into vidya game development even though I'm no longer in my early 20s and I've never dyed my hair except once for Halloween. Guess I'll never find out now. Damn.

He was one of the good ones. I hope his presence has passed on to the newer blood of the forums. He will be missed.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (May 10, 2015)

Unfortunately I don't have much to say that hasn't already been said. I saw Smokedaddy occasionally, but he stopped posting regularly a year or so before I found this site (I lurked sometimes back in yuku days, still don't think I saw him. Or maybe I did? Was he the guy with the fly avatar? It was a long time ago) and I never interacted with him. I was always curious about him though, and I knew he was a person to deeply respect. RIP


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (May 10, 2015)

53 is way too young.  My thoughts will be with his family as they go through this tough time.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (May 10, 2015)

I never spoke to him in private chat or email, but I did enjoy his contributions greatly.  He was a model for how I wanted to present myself to the forum, and the kind of community member I aspired to be.  I wish peace to whatever family he had in this time.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 10, 2015)

I didn't really know SmokeDaddy myself, but he seemed to be knowledgeable and well liked, from what I could tell. I hope he's at peace, and I hope his family is OK.


----------



## Shuu Iwamine (May 10, 2015)

I never spoke to Smokedaddy, but I've heard great things about him over the years. 

RIP, man. I can easily see you'll be missed heavily.


----------



## Jaimas (May 10, 2015)

Null said:


> http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/saltlaketribune/obituary.aspx?pid=174806712
> 
> This is a peculiar thread to make. My relationship with Smokedaddy was only a collection of very, very long emails that were sent when I had no one else I could talk to. The other day I sent him an email for the first time in a few months to ask for some opinions on my project and I know now it will never be read. That is an odd feeling, and one I don't think I've ever had before.
> 
> ...



Smoke was a damned fine guy with some damned fine insight. I lament not having the chance to have known him better.

Respect, Smokedaddy. May you blaze it in heaven and share a hit with the greats in the hereafter.


----------



## RP 520 (May 10, 2015)

I never knew him other than seeing him occasionally here and there or a mention. But a death in the kiwi family is always a painful thing to hear about. I hope his family is doing well and I hope he's chillin' out fine in the afterlife.


----------



## Coster (May 10, 2015)

I only ever saw Smoke's thread on video games, and I loved reading it. As a 2014 member, I never got to see him around or have the chance to interact with him, but from how everyone is reacting I can see he will be very missed. My heart and condolences go out to his family and those here that got to know him.


----------



## Iamthatis (May 10, 2015)

RIP see you space cowboy..


----------



## Bob's Fries (May 10, 2015)

RIP, Smoke.


----------



## VJ 343 (May 10, 2015)

I remember this man for his advice in the video game knowledge thread.

Rest in peace buddy. I'm go I to make good on the advice you gave me.


----------



## bradsternum (May 10, 2015)

Very sad. I am sorry to hear this.


----------



## Ace_Reloaded (May 10, 2015)

Rest in peace, man. I didn't know you personally, but I saw your posts around. It's weird and sad to think we never will again.


----------



## OBAMATRON (May 10, 2015)

RIP


----------



## Cuck Norris (May 10, 2015)

I happened to read his thread in OT just a few days ago. Just from the thread he seemed really humble and a chill guy. While I never had the chance to talk to him personally, he was responsible for some of my favorite gaming memories unbeknownst to me. My condolences to everyone that knew him, he really seemed like an awesome guy.


----------



## Abethedemon (May 10, 2015)

I never knew him, but from what I heard, he seemed like a really cool guy. It's a shame that he passed away so early.


----------



## DavidFerrie (May 10, 2015)

Memory Eternal.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (May 10, 2015)

I never spoke to him, but I can see he's left an awfully big hole.

My condolences go out to his family.


----------



## sea panther (May 10, 2015)

This really breaks my heart. In 2011 I was going through some tough times health wise and he reached out to me and was incredibly supportive. I cried on his shoulder more than once back then. I wish we had spoken more in recent years.

RIP buddy. Thanks for everything.


----------



## Kablamo (May 10, 2015)

Thanks smokedaddy for helping to make this place what it is today. Rest easy.


----------



## wheat pasta (May 10, 2015)

I'm so sad to hear that his life ended so early. I hope his years were great ones.
I'll definitely miss his insight and wisdom. He brought something really unique to this community.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 10, 2015)

Sadly i never met him,may he rest forever.


----------



## Blueberry (May 10, 2015)

One thing I remember was he was really good at giving cooking advice. If anyone could make perfect jerk chicken, it was him.

Rip Smoke.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (May 10, 2015)

RIP Smokedaddy, and thanks for everything you did for this forum and for the people who post on it


----------



## Silver (May 10, 2015)

I talked to him a few times and he seemed like a swell guy. He was supportive when I was dealing with my real-life creeper and was insistent that I keep myself safe, which I really respected and liked because at the time I was a new member. He'll definitely be missed by all of us. RIP, Smoke.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (May 10, 2015)

RIP


----------



## Bigguy28 (May 10, 2015)

I never knew him but he sounds like he was a great guy and will be a great loss to the forums and those who knew him. RIP good sir.


----------



## Jetman (May 10, 2015)

I haven't been here long enough to know him, but my condolences either way. RIP


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (May 10, 2015)

Goddamn, poor Smoke. He was rad as hell, though we never got to talk a whole lot. Fuck, he was so young, too.

Semper Fidelis to all are armed Smokedaddy.   I hope his family can find some comfort. I know his Kiwi Farms family will miss him.


----------



## Torchwood (May 10, 2015)

I never spoke directly to smokedaddy, but he was always dank in his postings and wise in his musings. He will be missed.


----------



## ProRosen (May 10, 2015)




----------



## XYZpdq (May 10, 2015)

I dug that game design thread.


----------



## c-no (May 10, 2015)

RIP to Smokedaddy. Never will I forget reading the thread he made about being a video-game developer. He will be missed by many of us Kiwi's. 

May as well leave this here. Jace used it when he made Stryker commit suicide. This music may as well be used since this may as well be for a Kiwi that is important to those that knew him.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (May 10, 2015)

Sad news indeed.

I've only been a member for just over a couple of years but I recognised Smokedaddy as one of those guys who's posts are worth reading, he was chill and informative and contributed to a medium that I hold dear.

I'd love to be able to form a party, scale Death peak and use the Time Egg to bring him back. Sadly, such things are not possible.



 

Sleep well, fellow Kiwi.


----------



## exball (May 10, 2015)

I talked with him sometimes on Steam. He was always up for a chat. I don't really have any words.


----------



## x.eight.six.systems (May 10, 2015)

So many feels in this thread.


----------



## MrTroll (May 10, 2015)

Jesus that's sad. I remember reading his video game thread a while back and being fascinated by his stories about working at Activision in the early 90's, being on a first-name basis with Bobby Kotick and other big names like that, etc. I was going to ask a few questions myself but it seemed like he had already more or less abandoned it by then so I didn't bother. RIP.


----------



## cheersensei (May 10, 2015)

Rest comfortably in your eternal rest dear Smokedaddy...your presence on these forums will be missed.


----------



## AnOminous (May 10, 2015)

53 is a terrible age to die.  

I am too new here to have interacted with him other than seeing a couple posts, but a board on a topic like this doesn't stay as relatively civilized as this without a good guiding hand at the outset.  Pretty sure the forum as is owes a lot to him.  RIP.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (May 10, 2015)

I was thinking about him recently.  He was a calming voice among all of us spergs.  RIP


----------



## Watcher (May 10, 2015)

This really saddens me.

Smokedaddy and I talked at great length on Steam many months ago. He and I would talk about old retro games he worked on, and ones we both liked. We also played Left 4 Dead together. I really liked Smokedaddy since he was very aware of old retro game technology, and I make maps for old retro games.

It was clear through our conversations together Chris started to disinterest him a long time ago. Long before this iteration of the boards. It's why even when Null started this board Smokedaddy was fairly absent.

Our conversations dwindled some months ago. I always wondered why and now it has become apparent.

I don't know what happens after death but I hope wherever he is he's at peace. I'm very glad for his contribution toward excellent games like Mechwarrior 2. And I hope his influences in the community will still be seen years from now.


----------



## Slowboat to China (May 10, 2015)

Vaya con Dios, sir. 

I admit I didn't know Smoke that well, but he was always one of those posters that you knew to listen to. Not because he demanded respect, but because he deserved it.


----------



## RetardBus (May 10, 2015)

This is so surreal and heartbreaking to see.. I can't say I knew Smokedaddy personally, although I do have memory of speaking to him when he came onto the chat, mostly about his work in the video game industry and technology, and hearing bits and pieces about the stories relating to his father. While I wasn't close to him, I can say that I can tell he was a wonderful, talented man and will be greatly missed. I at least feel fortunate for having been able to speak to him and see what an amazing presence he was before his passing.

My deepest condolences to Smokedaddy's friends and family, my heart goes out to all of you. While he may be gone, I hope you can all at least take some solace in the fact that his legacy and contributions to the world will always live on.


----------



## The Fair Lady (May 10, 2015)

This sucks to hear. I never talked to him, but Smokedaddy seemed like a really cool guy. Hope he at least went peacefully.


----------



## c-no (May 10, 2015)

R.A.E.L. said:


> This sucks to hear. I never talked to him, but Smokedaddy seemed like a really cool guy. Hope he at least went peacefully.


I agree with ya on going out peacefully since really, he was a Kiwi whose post were interesting such as the knowledge he had in working with video-games. One can only hope that whatever afterlife he is in, he is enjoying. And even if there isn't an afterlife and just some cessation of existence, he at least goes on in the hearts of those that adored and respected him.


----------



## likeabadgirlshould (May 10, 2015)

RIP xox


----------



## Stratomsk (May 10, 2015)

I sincerely regret not making an account earlier and getting the chance to know him better. Rest in Peace you glorious bastard.


----------



## MY 405 (May 10, 2015)

My heart is broken.


----------



## Night Terror (May 10, 2015)

He always had a funny story to tell. It's weird, knowing that he won't be around to spin another anecdote about the way, gaming-wise, he'd been everywhere and done everything.
I really wish I hadn't been intimidated by his admin/former admin status and sent him a PM. I always wanted to hear another tale.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (May 10, 2015)

I never had much interaction with smokedaddy but from what little I did have he was an intelligent man and truly a voice of reason. I'm gonna miss his presence on the boards. His family and friends are in my prayers.


----------



## Pikimon (May 10, 2015)

Holy shit. I remember his amazing stories, it's going to be really weird not seeing him post anymore. I hope his family is okay


----------



## Yaks (May 10, 2015)

Oh my god. Daddy was one of the people I was closest to and I'd wondered why he didn't answer my emails.

Thank you for posting this. I wish I'd gotten on earlier.


----------



## Null (May 10, 2015)

Kenneth Englehardt would like to offer condolences.



> My condolences to your friend's passing on kiwifarms.net
> 
> 
> Regards: Kenneth


----------



## Adamska (May 10, 2015)

Never knew the guy, but my condolences to those who did.


----------



## BALLZ-BROKEN (May 10, 2015)

I liked him because he programmed the engine for my favorite game.  Other than that, there is nothing I can say that hasn't been said in this thread.


----------



## Ferls (May 10, 2015)

I wasn't very familiar with him before, but it's quite clear that he was a great individual. It's a tragic loss, but fortunately he has left behind quite a bit and quite an impact. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Trombonista (May 10, 2015)

Smokedaddy was one of my favorite mods. I will miss him so much.


----------



## Cosmos (May 10, 2015)

Unfortunately, I didn't know Smoke, but I know that a lot of people here loved him. I'm glad that his family was by his side at the end, at least. Rest in peace


----------



## Globe (May 10, 2015)

Smokedaddy's post in the forum's token suicide thread (spoilered and linked at the bottom if you want to read it) remains far and away one of my favorite opines on any forum, ever. It wasn't _just_ for the insight he'd provided therein, but the intelligent yet down-to-earth and relatable way he'd articulated it. You could tell just from that one post that Smoke was a guy that'd been around the block multiple times and had learned a lot and knew a lot about life. That said, it bums me to no end to know that I'm not going to be seeing anymore of that and it bums me even more to know that I'll never get the chance to talk to him that I _should've _seized as soon as I'd read that post.

I am glad, though, to know that he'd at least had his family at his side. Death sucks no matter when and how it happens. Passing away peaceably from illness with your loved ones around you is about as good as it gets, and for a good guy like him, it's all you can really hope for. 



Spoiler



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/suicide.1530/page-2


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (May 10, 2015)

"May the road rise up to meet you.
May the wind always be at your back.
May the sun shine warm upon your face,
And rains fall soft upon your fields.
And until we meet again,
May God hold you in the palm of His hand."

Amen


----------



## Queen of Tarts (May 10, 2015)

RIP smokedaddy .


----------



## DanKusher (May 10, 2015)

I'm a noob in this site, and I've never had the chance to talk with Smokedaddy. It seems it will be a huge loss for the forums, his family and friends. He's gone too soon, but he will not be forgotten by anyone who knew him either here or in real life. Goodnight, sweet prince.


----------



## SmugTomato (May 10, 2015)

Only talked to him briefly, he once yelled at me on Steam, threatening to kick my ass if it was me who sent him money.

Maybe there will be Mechwarrior 5 where he's going.

RIP.


----------



## Count Olaf (May 10, 2015)

Until we meet again, Smokedaddy.


----------



## DC 740 (May 10, 2015)

I was born in Brigham City.

My grandparents might know the Petersons.

Never met the guy, but my condolences.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 11, 2015)

Damn, never knew the guy too personally, but i always thought he was so cool for his video game thread and for him running shit on this site in the background.
Rest in Peace Smokedaddy, I hope where you've gone there are some kickass videogames for you to chill with for eternity.


----------



## GeorgeDaMoose (May 11, 2015)

I didn't know him, but reading his thread in the Games forum about his experiences developing Mechwarrior 2 and his insight into game development was really fascinating.  My condolences to his friends and family, he truly seemed like an amazing person


----------



## Ariel (May 11, 2015)

RIP  

He was such an expert when it came to music and he once posted a photo of the uranium ore in his shelf. I was so impressed by this.


----------



## Ariel (May 11, 2015)




----------



## GV 002 (May 11, 2015)

Fucking hell.

I loved Smoke.  In the last couple of forum incarnations I talked to him fairly often.  He was a damn nice guy.

Rest in peace, buddy.


----------



## Whatisgoingon (May 11, 2015)

RIP. I enjoyed reading his thread, this sucks man.


----------



## captkrisma (May 11, 2015)

I remember Smoke and I trading recipes on the old former.  He was an amazing cook also, and taught me some things that I still use.  I'll miss him terribly.


----------



## Fialovy (May 11, 2015)

I'll miss Smokedaddy, his avatar of the bug always threw me off because I thought there was a bug on my screen and that was when I was still lurking. He gave Dun and I his blessings.






I also played with him on Steam, he was on my friend's list until his death.


----------



## Zim (May 11, 2015)

I can't say I knew him well but the couple times we talked he seemed like a real nice guy. He was also one of the few guys I'd known in the previous incarnation of the forum as well.

RIP Smoke.


----------



## Ambien Walrus (May 11, 2015)

I only joined recently, so I never had the pleasure to know Smokedaddy. From what's written on this thread, he sounded like a great man that touched so many lives not only on the Farms, but everywhere he went.

When we lose one of our own, whether or not we knew them, we all bleed. 

There's no break, there's no end, just a-living on;
Wide awake, with a smile, going on and on.

Stand easy, brother.


----------



## Ronichu (May 11, 2015)

Jesus.

I remember Smoke very well, and I remember talking to him when he had trouble with his leg. They were going to amputate, and then they didn't.

I knew he was sick. I knew it was bad.

Still a shock. Going to miss him.


----------



## Holdek (May 11, 2015)

It had been a while since I talked to him, but the last time I did he told me he was optimistic about recovering.  So, while I'm not shocked, I am surprised, and this really sucks.

Actually @Hellblazer and I were talking in chat just the other day about how even though Smokedaddy was posting less often, his posts were longer.  I then added him to my follow list as I looked forward to being alerted to his next post, which unfortunately will never come.  In retrospect, perhaps they were more contemplative because he was taking stock of the full life he had lived.

He was a cool dude with some great stories, and he will be missed here at the Farms.


----------

